# Pics of JR { loki Jr } as requested by KG :)



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

this boy is HUGE already weighs we figure close to 20lbs deff over 15lbs { he hurts my wrist picking this chubby boy up}
took them out for a play inthe yard yesterday in the rain , the water didnt phase them at all lol , while my stuck up snobs sat in the house watching cause they didnt like the rain { pep, crush, luna and cali Lol}


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

the 5th picture of him in that shrub that is lime green, is absolutely precious


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Him lol and ya Iliked that one I was inside in teh window where it was dry lol , he was outside with the boyfriend and I just snapped some pics from inside by the heater LMAO. was hard to get they dont sit still for long.


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have no good puppy pics of Bentley. They are just way to interested in everything to sit still for a silly old picture lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Loki babies! Way cute!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

He looks the most like loki out of all the babies but this female here acts like him to a T lol, She gots ta go LMAO.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Uh oh!!! Puppy overload!!!! Must............resist..............the...............urge!!! LOL! Very cute!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Uh oh!!! Puppy overload!!!! Must............resist..............the...............urge!!! LOL! Very cute!


Kinda funny how the urge dissapears after a big litter lol.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Kinda funny how the urge dissapears after a big litter lol.


LOL! Yeah, I can imagine!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY!!! :woof: He's so stinkin cute I just love him 
He's a total mini me he he


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha I love the sneak attack from behind, they are so cute thanks for sharing


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

can I have him =[ PWEEEEESE lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

IzzosMommy said:


> can I have him =[ PWEEEEESE lol


LOL if shipping wasnt such a pain id send him to you lol.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Ill come get him =D I only live in michigan it cant be that far lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Canada lol


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Man, he is a big boy!! So cute!!!

i love the little black on the end of his tail, that gives him some character


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

wrinkles!! I looooove the wrinkles!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

awwww... He looks just like Loki in the face!!! He's a cutie


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^ I agree! His face looks a lot like Loki! That's crazy.. he is going to be a big ol' boy!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Them pups are getting huge quick!He definitely looks alot like his daddy.How many pups do you have left?
And I totally get what your saying.I love puppies,but not that much to where I'd want to deal with a whole litter any time soon.lol


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

2 Left.I wanna keep jr. LOL not happenin though.Hes gonna be really thick.He was always my pick of the litter.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Its crazy how much he changed.All his paws and nails are solid black,the only places that didnt change were under his neck and his tail.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes we have loki jr and then the blue fawn female that was in some of the pics .....gettin down lol . Im sure if we advertised as pitbulls they would have been gone , but tryna weed through and find the right homes. thig girl has a bark that could shatter a mirror though and some days It irritates me to no end lmao, she is so much like her daddy its scary , she soooo has to go lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dang Canada isn't that far. I'll come get Jr


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Updates of this boy , he is now 8 months old and 75lbs.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

super cute!!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

What a good lookin pup Angel!  he is developing nicely


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Love them! Gonna be a handsome boy!


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Correction, he alrdy is..I just looked at the update pix, real nice


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man he sure got big.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya he is huge I wasnt sure how big he would be with pep as his mom , but I think he took after loki lol. He still looks like he has that dipstick tail too lol. They are going to bring him over sometime soon to visit will hopefully get some better pics then .


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha love how fast his tail is moving


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY!!!!! :woof: I can't wait to see new pics


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Just like loki, they look great.


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm head over heels for Loki and Loki puppies! Lil miss barks alot can come stay with me. Probably more resources locally than trying to get a pup shipped into the US. I admire a few dogs on here /cough gargamel, dosia.

I get all giddy and drool on myself when I look at Loki and the pups. Shhh don't tell anyone a grown man drools and gets giddy. Hehe


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL Liam , I enjoy the pups alot more now that they just visit lol.. was a tonof work with them all here and was always so worried we would be keeping some { i remember what a terror loki was LMAO } although this last litter there was a couple I wanted to keep and we did hold backa bit longer then usually would { but they took after luna such sweethearts}


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I think he's more handsome than his daddy


----------

